# L-Glutamine, Amino Acid for Sugar Cravings



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2015)

I have an old jar of L-Glutamine in my medicine cabinet.  I bought it a long time ago when I was trying to lose weight and reduce my cravings for carbs and sugar.  It also supports muscle mass and helps with stress.  For awhile I was taking some and just putting it under my tongue around an hour before supper time, it did seem to help with the desire for excess carbs or desserts.  I have the NOW powder, 100% pure free-form.

Since alcohol cravings is similar to carbs and sugars, it's also very useful for those who want to cut down on alcohol use.  Here's some more information on L-Glutamine.  http://www.l-glutaminebenefits.com/l-glutamine-alcohol/

Note: as with any supplementation, research for side effects and drug interactions if you're on any doctor prescribed medications or have any particular health conditions.




> In addition to L-Glutamine’s ability to reduce the craving for alcohol, the amino acid can provide a number of health improvements that everyone can benefit from, especially those who are recovering from alcoholism.
> 
> L-Glutamine can aid in weight loss efforts, since the amino acid lessens the craving for carbohydrates.
> 
> ...


----------



## AprilT (Mar 19, 2015)

Having my appetite degressed as it does when I do low-carb, at least on some days, I remembered I had a whole tub of protein powder left over from the last time I was dieting.  I was making sure it hadn't expired and it dawned on me that one of the ingredients in most of these mixtures contain _L-Glutamine. _ 

At least now I can have one serving a day for times I'm not hungry or as a quick fill in when I'm in a rush to get out the door in the morning.  I have the vanilla.  I can't do the muscle milk protein drink ones though, because that's like a real milkshake or candy bar and a little just makes me want so much more.  as a matter of fact this guy introduced me to Muscle Milk, it does a body good if you can control yourself from over indulging. 

View attachment 16078


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 19, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Having my appetite degressed as it does when I do low-carb, at least on some days, I remembered I had a whole tub of protein powder left over from the last time I was dieting.  I was making sure it hadn't expired and it dawned on me that one of the ingredients in most of these mixtures contain _L-Glutamine. _
> 
> At least now I can have one serving a day for times I'm not hungry or as a quick fill in when I'm in a rush to get out the door in the morning.  I have the vanilla.  I can't do the muscle milk protein drink ones though, because that's like a real milkshake or candy bar and a little just makes me want so much more.*  as a matter of fact this guy introduced me to Muscle Milk, it does a body good if you can control yourself from over indulging*.
> 
> View attachment 16078



From the Muscle milk?....... Or that Guy!!! :drool1:


----------



## AprilT (Mar 19, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> From the Muscle milk?....... Or that Guy!!! :drool1:



Well the muscle milk did him good, I was able to refuse use of his body, though he really tried to convince me to give it a try.  Thinking back on it, maybe, that's where I should have indulged instead of on the protein drink.  LOL.  No he was kind of nice to look at but no thanks.


----------

